# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  > [SOLVED] Rounding a Value to Make It Divisible by a Specified Number

## John Nash

Found this web site and your tip on roundup. Helped me solve a problem i've been puzzling over for an hour.

----------


## ExcelTip

Problem:	

Rounding up each number in column A to the nearest value that makes it divisible by the corresponding number in column B.

Solution:	

Use the ROUNDUP function in the following formula:
=ROUNDUP(A2/B2,0)*B2

----------

